# Leg Band On Show Pigeons, Doves



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi I read if you show pigeons, doves they need leg band? We are in Wash State. The birds are full size, I read you can't put them on adults? Beside where will we get the leg band? I don't know how to do it? Any stores do it or the vet? Let me know thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The permant leg bands for showing a pigeon are NPA (national pigeon assosication) bands put on the bird when still in the nest. I do think they have to have one to be in a show. you may want to look at the NPA's website for more information.

http://www.npausa.com/

racing pigeons have permanent leg bands too for their sport. the band are purchased through a club or the NPA for the fancy breeds, or at pigeon supply sites online. google pigeon supply and they would have the bands they sell listed.

you can not put the seemless permanant bands on adults.


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

so you can't put any leg band on adults, so that mean I can't show them? Also who put leg band on? We don't know how.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

warrensflockofbirds said:


> so you can't put any leg band on adults, so that mean I can't show them? Also who put leg band on? We don't know how.


read the NPA site link I posted.
they have snap on bands they sell you can put on the bird at anytime..but the show may not accept those.. I do think they want a permanant band from the NPA on them. you put them on when they are in the nest at about 5 to 7 days of age depending on the breed. you put their three toes through the band and hold back the back toe and then use a toothpick or something like it to bring the back toe through. you may want to watch a youtube video.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Most shows you can use snap band on old birds but not on young birds. This keeps people from entering old more mature birds in the young bird catagory. If you have a young bird without a band, you can put a snap band on it, but you will have to enter it in the old bird catagory.


----------

